# Ring marathon, anyone?



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

As long as we're all talking about Wagner, I suppose that now as as good a time as any...

For some time now, I've been considering the possibility of doing a Ring cycle marathon. You guessed it, this would mean listening to Wagner's _Der Ring des Nibelungen_ from beginning to finish *without stopping.* The idea is that we would vote on a predetermined to time to start listening to our own individual sets (whatever recording you own or prefer the most), and from then on it would be everyone for him (or her) self.

This marathon would take place on a specific day in the not-too-far-distant future. I was thinking that the holidays might work best for a larger number of people. I will post another thread in September which will include a poll, so that you will be able to vote on a day that would work for you. I will post as many days as possible, then subsequent polls will narrow down these choices to a single winner. The day with the most votes will win.

We will also have to vote on a specific, standardized time in which the "listening" will begin.

I think this would be an interesting, fun experiment that everyone could enjoy and talk about for years to come. I have never listened to the entire Ring cycle in one sitting, and I think it would be a bit less intimidating if we all tried to climb this "summit" together.

What do you think? Yea or nay?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

nay.......................


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I've done it before...but I don't think you are going to get that many people to listen to the entire thing in one day. 

Maybe if you said September is unofficial Wagner's Ring Month and you dedicated 1 week to each Opera of The Ring you might get some bites. Do it more like the Saturday Symphony and give everyone a week to listen to Das Rheingold and give their thoughts, then the next week give everyone a week to listen to Die Walkure, etc.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I'll admit, a Ring marathon is a pretty tall order. Taking one opera at a time would be a good alternative. (Not as crazy, though!)

Any other ideas?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I've intended to do so for a long time, in a party setting. My wife and I disagree about scheduling. I figure it'd be best to start about 6 AM, with the die-hards only, so that we can be through at least two before the wannabes start arriving to talk through it all. My wife figures it's best to start about noon, making it an all-nighter.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

If we all start at a "standardized" time, some of us would probably have to start listening at 2:00 in the morning, or 10:00 at night depending on the time zone.

Or we could start all start at the same relative time, eg., 6:00 am for *everyone*. This might be easier. Of course, it would mean that we would start and end at different times.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

5 am to 7:30 am Rheingold
Breakfast
8 am to 12 pm Walkure
Lunch
12:30 to 5 pm Siegfried
Dinner
6 pm to 11 pm Götterdämmerung

Ideally Rheingold Prelude is timed right with the sunrise, and Götterdämmerung finale with the sunset. 

Intermissions not observed aside from bathroom breaks and perhaps to pour a glass or two of wine for Götterdämmerung.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I wasn't taking meals into account, more like 10-minute breaks! This might be better, though. Those longer breaks would really give the ears a chance to rest. I like the idea of working it into the cycle of a whole day. The Ring cycle does seem to suggest a sunrise to sunset format, doesn't it?

Keep discussing, folks!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I think I would need the musical equivalent of bicarbonate of soda to cope with the aural indigestion. Wagner's music is fine in smallish doses.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok, here's the agenda, folks.

*1. Determine whether or not a "Ring marathon" would be a feasible project. That is the purpose of this thread.*

If the answer to this question is "yes", then...

*2. Through a series of polls, vote on a specific day/time in which the "marathon" will take place.*

*3. Compile a list of TC members who will be participating in this event.*

I think we might be able to do this. If enough people are interested, that is...


----------



## campy (Aug 16, 2012)

Couchie said:


> Intermissions not observed aside from bathroom breaks and perhaps to pour a glass or two of wine for Götterdämmerung.


That's what I love about iPods: The music comes along on my breaks.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

You would DARE relegate Wagner to background music as you shove your little face with food rather than give every second your undivided attention?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

science said:


> I've intended to do so for a long time, in a party setting.


That sounds more like an endurance test than a party to me.


----------



## campy (Aug 16, 2012)

Couchie said:


> You would DARE relegate Wagner to background music as you shove your little face with food rather than give every second your undivided attention?


Yes.

And my face is not little.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

All right, all right...no need to start flaming here. 

It looks like Couchie and Science might be in. Anyone else up for it? I'm more than willing to take ideas/suggestions if you have any. Tell your TC friends, and keep the dialogue coming. The more people who know about this thing, the more likely it will work. I'll be on periodically to see how we're doing. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd love to do this on the basis that it'll most likely be the only time in my life that I'd ever do it. What's 15 hours between friends anyway?  My only problem will be being able to put a day aside with the guarantee of no interruptions.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

No worries there. Ideally, we would have a series of polls so as to find a day that would work for as many people as possible.

SiegendesLicht? Mahlerian? They would probably be interested in this. They must be hiding somewhere...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I am not hiding, I am thinking... 

Well, as long as it is on a weekend, count me in.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Celloman said:


> SiegendesLicht? Mahlerian? They would probably be interested in this. They must be hiding somewhere...


Rats, he's found us lurking!

I've never actually attempted the complete cycle in one go before. 5 hours of Wagner is one thing, but 15? I'll think about it.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Ha! There you are!

Thanks for joining the thread. I'll be posting a poll in a couple of days so the voting can begin. Hopefully, we can find a day that will work for everyone. It will probably happen in late December...I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

This video pretty much sums up my reaction to the thought of 16 hours of Ring:






Not flaming, just trying to be funny! 

Good luck with your project!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I just wonder if RW himself would have advocated listening to the entire Ring in one sitting. Why did he write it in four parts? Rather like friends of mine who watched the entire Lord of the rings films in one sitting!
But good luck with your project!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

DavidA said:


> Rather like friends of mine who watched the entire Lord of the rings films in one sitting!


Actually my family usually does that at Christmas. We watched the "extended editions" of all three Lord Of The Rings films in a row


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

realdealblues said:


> Actually my family usually does that at Christmas. We watched the "extended editions" of all three Lord Of The Rings films in a row


Probably preferable to watching some of the nonsense that TV serves up at Christmas!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I have done Parsifal and Tristan in one evening.


----------

